# Besserer Healer... Barde oder Runenbewahrer?



## WolsraiN (29. November 2008)

Ich wollte mal wieder lotro anfangen um mich von WoW loszureißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab das schon ein bisl gespielt dann aber wieder die lust verloren.

Ich habe damals nen Wächter gespielt der mir aber nicht wirklich zugesagt hat. Eigentlich habe ich richtig lust nen Healer zu spielen.
Jetzt in WoW spiele ich nen Krieger und jetzt sach ich mir öfters, dass ich lieber nen Schamanen hätte anfangen sollen. Ich will nicht, dass das wieder so ist.


----------



## Avyn (30. November 2008)

Barden sind eindeutig Mainhealer und Runekeeper eher Unterstützung. Aber am besten spielst du einfach mal beide Klassen ein wenig an, dann bekommst du schon einen ganz guten Eindruck was dir mehr zusagt.


----------



## Madrake (1. Dezember 2008)

Als Runenbewahrer kann man zwischen Heilunterstützung und Pew-Pew-Schadensausteiler einfach so wechseln.

Ich muss sagen ich spiele nur einen Barden als Heiler (Level 23) - war auch schon im Hügelgrab bei Sambrog, der durfte dann ins Gras beißen.

Vorteil Barde Heiler:

AE-Heilung, zwei Heilsprüche, ein effektiver lange Castzeit mit hoher Moral, ein Spruch sehr kurze Castzeit aber auch weniger Moral.

Entzaubern von Furcht (hab ich noch nicht, kommt noch) - Grauendebuff entzaubern sehr langer Cooldown (Wiederbelebungserscheinung), Rezzen.

Aura +Wille +Schicksal -> geht auf gesamte Gruppe

Desweiteren, Debuff für Mobs:

Schrei und Lichtzaubereffekte +150% Schaden (keine Ahnung wie der Debuff genau heißt... - auf jedenfall kreist da so ein Schwert um den Mob herum)

Balladen der Stufe drei - als Support (10% mehr Nahmkampfschaden, Furchtresistenz erhöht - kommen sicherlich noch mehr dazu) -> geht auf die ganze Gruppe

Hymnen (bisher eine - +525 Moralreg im Kampf) -> geht auf komplette Gruppe




Runenbewahrer wie gesagt noch nicht gespielt.

ab Level 4 haben sie ihren Heilstein -> stackt mit andren Heilsteinen in der Gruppe, kann man als HoT ansehen - super Support für den Mainheiler... - wenn die Runis ihren Stein stellen, und dann Schaden austeilen...^^

Sie können auch Rezzen

Wie viele Heilsprüche sie haben, bzw. sonstige Supportfähigkeiten haben weiß ich nicht...



btw. allgemein können beide Klassen NUR leichte Rüstung tragen (wenn man die Klassentalenttugend der Barden außeracht lässt "Mittlere Rüstung")

mfg Madrake


es wäre nett wenn noch ein andrer hier das fortführen könnte, besonders das mit Runenbewahrer


----------



## Olfmo (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich der Runekeeper als Heiler spielt, bin leider erst Level 8 so dass ich dazu noch wenige Aussagen machen kann.

Der Barde ist auf jeden Fall mit seinen legendären Klassenitems nochmal deutlich stärker geworden was das Heilen betrifft, da dort eine prozentuale Verbesserung *aller* Heilfertigkeiten möglich ist. Der neue HoT für den Barden ist zwar nicht sonderlich stark, wird allerdings von diversen Stats auf legendären Items und von einer der neuen legendären Fertigkeiten auch nochmal ordentlich verstärkt.

Um mal aufs Thema zu kommen: wenn du einen Heiler spielen willst bist du beim Barden genau richtig, der Runekeeper kann zwar wohl auch Heilen, ist aber eben auch DD und wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe eher weniger Supporter. Letzteres trifft auf den Barden voll zu, durch seine Balladen, Hymnen, Lied der Hilfe etc. unterstützt er die Gruppe enorm durch temporäre Buffs und ähnliches.


----------



## -bloodberry- (2. Dezember 2008)

Runenbewahrer ersetzt den Barden als Heiler auf keinen Fall, der Runenbewahrer kann nur unterstützend heilen.
Haben das im großen Hügelgrab ausprobiert und sind kläglich gescheitert.
Manchmal braucht man eben viel Heilung auf einen Schlag und das kann eben nur der Barde.


----------



## WolsraiN (2. Dezember 2008)

jo hab mir jetzt auch mal nen barden gemacht... ich finde das allerdings ziemlich sche*** dass man im gegensatz zu wow ziemliche verzögerungen beim healen hat z.b nach dem heal muss der noch die laute ausschwenken dann noch der cooldown ... ist also ziemlich nervig find ich


----------



## Madrake (3. Dezember 2008)

WolsraiN schrieb:


> jo hab mir jetzt auch mal nen barden gemacht... ich finde das allerdings ziemlich sche*** dass man im gegensatz zu wow ziemliche verzögerungen beim healen hat z.b nach dem heal muss der noch die laute ausschwenken dann noch der cooldown ... ist also ziemlich nervig find ich



Später hast du nicht nur den einen HEilspruch sondern kannst zwischen 2 effiktiven gezielten Heilsprüche, und einem AE Heilspruch auswählen da ist kein Cooldown mehr dazwischen.

Als Beispiel wenn man ständig nur: "Auferstehung der Seele" spamt. Wenn viel Heilung erfordert ist nehm ich lieber dann den Heilspruch mit der längeren Castzeit, hat aber dafür auch keinen Cooldown "Ermutigen". Den kann man durchweg immer auf Cooldown halten, ohne Verzögerung das der Zauber nicht bereit wäre.

mfg Madrake


----------



## WolsraiN (3. Dezember 2008)

ja ich werd ihn auf jedenfall auch mal höher zoggn ist ja erst lvl 12^^ ich mache keine anstalten mich abzuhetzen


----------



## Olfmo (3. Dezember 2008)

WolsraiN schrieb:


> jo hab mir jetzt auch mal nen barden gemacht... ich finde das allerdings ziemlich sche*** dass man im gegensatz zu wow ziemliche verzögerungen beim healen hat z.b nach dem heal muss der noch die laute ausschwenken dann noch der cooldown ... ist also ziemlich nervig find ich




nur mal so am Rande, ich finds äußerst amüsant wie die Leute sich ständig selbst zensieren, meist entweder wenn sie WoW schreiben wollen, oder aber andere Worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du das scheiße findest, dann schreib' das doch, wir werden's überleben...

Zum Thema: Diese Verzögerung nervt mich immer noch gewaltig, vor allem wenn man in einem Kampf in Bewegung bleiben muss (die beiden letzten Bosse in den Schmieden beispielsweise). Das Casten ist bereits beendet, die Heilung erfolgt, trotzdem muss man noch gezwungenermaßen ca eine halbe Sekunde stehen bleiben und kann nichts machen...


----------



## WolsraiN (3. Dezember 2008)

Nun jetzt gehöre ich zur hdro community da gehört sich ein tick höflichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ðemòløl (20. Dezember 2008)

Runenbewahrer = Disc priest wie in wow?^^


----------



## Lossehelin (1. Januar 2009)

Der Runi kann und wird den Barde nie ersetzen.
Da wie auch schon mal gesagt wurde, er nicht auf einen Schlag viel heilen kann.
Er kann uns HoTs geben. Da diese Überzeit sind bringt das manchmal nix.


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (20. Januar 2009)

Also nach einiger Zeit als Runenbewahrer kann ich mittlerweile sagen das unsere Klasse doch schon recht gut heilen kann wenn man den Dreh raushat.
Allerdings heilt es sich als Bewahrer enorm Hektisch (besonders in Gruppen in den die Gegner nicht an einem Spieler hängen sondern fröhlich mal auf alles einschlagen was da rumsteht)
Ich habe das Gefühl das Barden deutlich "entspannter" und übersichtlicher an die sachen gehen können.

Das grosse Problem auf das ich bisher immer stosse ist folgendes:
Um möglichst gut zu heilen versucht man natürlich schnell auf die höchste Heilungsstimmung zu kommen. Das kommt aber sehr schnell mit dem vorsatz "Die Gegner sollten nicht plötzlich auf den Heiler losgehen" in Konflikt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bisher fand ich heilen mit dem Bewahrer recht machbar (auch wenn ich meistens in die Rolle gezwungen werde da sich einfach keine Barden finden lassen)


----------



## simoni (20. Januar 2009)

Wie ich das beobachtet habe, sind die Runensteine immer sofort das erste Target von den Mobs^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (20. Januar 2009)

Wenn Runenbewahrer so gut heilen könnten wie Barden, warum sollte es dann noch Barden geben?
Runenbewahrer sind Aushilfs-Heiler.
Eine Instanz ist auch mit einem Runenbewahrer machbar, wenn gerade kein Barde zur Hand ist, es ist nur schwerer, weil der Runenbewahrer weniger Heilung pro Sekunde raushaut - insgesamt gesehen.
Dafür hat man eben nicht das "Ziel nicht in Sichtweite" Problem, weil die HoTs vom Runenbewahrer ja weiterwirken, auch wenn man sich gerade nicht im Blickfeld hat.
Aber wenn gerade viel Heilung auf einem Haufen benötigt, wird geht nichts über einen Barden.


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (21. Januar 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> Wie ich das beobachtet habe, sind die Runensteine immer sofort das erste Target von den Mobs^^



Was im Solo Spiel sogar ganz nützlich sein kann. So ist man bei Gruppen einen Mob etwas los.

Und das wir nicht sogut heilen sollten ist, wie Bloodberry sagt, recht logisch:
Der Runenbewahrer kann auch eine kleine Kampfmaschine sein.
Der Barde hat eher seine Probleme wenn es darum geht sich selbst zu verteidigen und schaden zu machen.
Wenn der Bewahrer also genauso gut oder sogar besser heilen würde, würde wohl niemand mehr freiwillig einen Barden hochspielen wollen.

Dafür kann der Bewahrer aber halt ein paar Dinge die der Barde so wohl nicht kann (Glaube ich zumindest).
Seine Prophezeihungen z.B. 

In meinen Augen sind beide Klassen zu sehr guter heilung fähig wenn sie entsprechend gespielt werden. Nur das der Bewahrer meistens etwas hektischer vorgehen muss und in Instanzen SEHR auf die fähigkeit seiner Gruppe angewiesen ist das die Monster nur auf den Wächter/Hüter/Waffenmeister einschlagen und nicht wild auf alles rumkloppen.
Und halt auch die Spielweise. Es lohnt sich schon dann die Heilungs Talente ausgerüstet zu haben und nicht zu versuchen im Kampf gelegentlich noch nen Blitz rauszuhauen.


----------



## Madrake (21. Januar 2009)

Barde:

- kann gut gezielt große Heilungen aussprechen.
- kann temporäre Buffs der Gruppe geben, Buffs halten maximal 30 Sekunden an, Hymnen bis zu einer Minute.
Stufe 3 Balladen (Fruchressistenz/ Feueressistenz/ +10% Nahkampfschaden) 
Hymnen (40% Aggroreduzierung auf Heilung/ Moralregeneration im Kampf pro Sekunde +7xx), 
sowie "Lied der Hilfe" (Effekt für viele Klassen sie können in den 15 Sekunden (wenn Klassentugend eingesetzt 30 Sekunden) manche Zauber öfters nutzen, da diese einen geringeren bis keinen Cooldown haben 
wenn Klassentugend dafür eingesetzt + 2 weitere Balladen die als Gruppenbuffs fungieren, + Vitalität + Ausweichen
- kann sich in sehr kritischen Situationen totstellen (alle 20 Minuten) - wenn die Rassentugend ausgerüstet ist hat man zweimal totstellen (Hobbitstille) - und erspart es der Gruppe erhöhte Reparaturkosten + Grauendebuff.
- "Gefährten inspirieren" -1% Schaden allgemein.
- Gefährtenmanöverbuff +10% mehr dabei herausholen (hilft jedoch nicht das wirklich ein sinnvolles rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
- Heilung über Zeit nur per Legendäre Tugend
- Aura (Wille/ Schicksal - Vitalität/ Wundressistenz - Rüstung/ Strahlen)


- Debuff für Mobs:
- Schreiressistenz herabgesetzt um xxx (wenn Kriegsrede dabei aktiv ist wird die herabgesetzte Ressitenz verdoppelt)
- Der Schrei der nur im Nahkampf funktioniert und man die Kriegsrede aktiv haben muss... (kA mir fällt der Name nicht ein) Buff im Umkreis bei den Gefährten auf +Laufgeschwindigkeit außerhalb des Kampfes, Debuff auf den Mob -parieren -ausweichen -blocken
- Legendärtugend (...Märsche...) Verringerung der Angriffsgeschwindigkeit, Verringerung des Schadens.
- Ruf von Orome (nur in Kriegsrede) Lichtschaden Anfälligkeit erhöht.
- Untote Bannen hält 30 Sekunden und kann jede Minute wiederholt werden.


ich mein ich habe mir alle bekannten, Supportmöglichkeiten des Barden aufgezählt. Barden sind super wenn diese gezielt viel Heilung aussprechen müssen, als reine Gruppenheiler eignen sich Runenbewahrer besser. Da "Gefährten inspirieren" zwar auch eine AE-Heilung ist, aber wenn es wirklich kniffelig wird, doch recht mickrig heilt. Es gibt jedoch einen Schrei der gleich mal alles heilt mit 1k aufwärts. Doch zieht verdammt viel aggro. Am besten dann Schrei und totstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

So lang um den Barden geredet, mit dem Runenbewahrer kenn ich mich nicht so aus... ich weiß folgende Punkte von ihm:

- Bluestone (Kraftregenerationsstein)
- Greenstone (Moralregenerationsstein)
- Heilung über Zeit
- Verlangsamung von Mobs
- Herabsetzen der Angriffsgeschwindigkeit der Mobs
...

da hört schon mein Runenbewahrerlatein auf... - hoffe jemand kann das vollenden

Ich sage keinsterweiße auch als Barde, das ein Runenbewahrer nicht als Heiler fungieren kann. Ich bin immer wieder glücklich das ein Runenbewahrer in der Gruppe ist, der seinen Heilstein setzt. Hilft verdammt viel wegen Flächenschaden oder ähnlichem.

Doch eins ist wohl klar, das ein Barde der nicht in der Kriegsrede ist besser heilt als ein Barde der in Kriegsrede ist. Und ständig hin und her zuwechseln macht keinen Sinn.

Darum, wenn man einen Runenbewahrer dabei hat, kann er Schaden machen, nachdem er seinen Stein gesetzt hat, und der Barde konzentriert sich auf das Heilen - bzw. Supportbuffs für die Gruppe.

Ich sage nicht, das ein Runenbewahrer nur ein zweitrangiger Heiler ist. Es ist halt wahr das der Runenbewahrer trotz das er auf Heilung ausgelegt sein sollte, trotzdem mehr Schaden machen kann als ein Barde der in Kriegsrede ist. Das ist die Situation wenn sich Runenbewahrer und Barde in einer Gruppe sind. Barde wird immernoch vorrangig als Heiler genommen, danach kommt erst der Runenbewahrer. Wie gesagt wenn sich die Situation so ergibt das beide Klassen in einer Gruppe sind.

Bei der Gruppensuche - /sng suchen Heiler für xy - schenkt sich eigentlich nichts. Beide Klassen spielen sich völlig verschieden. Ich würde nicht mehr sagen das Runenbewahrer benachteiltigt wären als Heiler neben Barden, in einer Gruppe ohne Barden. Wohlgemerkt Gesichtspunkt reiner Heiler.

mfg Madrake


----------



## DawnD (22. Januar 2009)

Nachdem mein Runi nun 40 ist, kann ich folgendes Sagen (das sich auch mit meinem Eindruck eines 60er Runi in der Gruppe deckt)

Er ist verdammt schwer zu spielen im Vergleich zu den anderen Klassen.ö,

-Er Kann einen barden ersetzen, jedoch muss hier Frühzeitig angefangen werden zu heilen (wegen einstimmung und den richtigen Heals)
-Er braucht ein gutes timing, da er Vorhersagen benutzt, welche sowohl einen BattleRez hervorrufen können, als auch einen AOE Heal
-Die Buffs die er auf die Feinde wie verbündeten sprechen kann ist mehr als Gern gesehen.
-An der SEITE eines barden ist er Übberagend, da er hier sein ganzes Potential ausspielt.


Denke er kann vieles, wenn man sich sehr Intensiv mit ihm Befasst. Jeder Klick will überlegt sein und die Skillung ist hier sehr wichtig.
Für mich ist eine Mischung aus Donner und Heilskillung ideal, da er hier die Rune immer einsetzen kann und die Blitze Stunnen, genau wie die Sturmrüssi, welche Mobs Stunnt wenn er Angegriffen wird.

Ja und er entfaltet seine Kraft erst ab mitte 30 den vorher ist er nur ein guter Supporter, mehr nicht


----------



## Lintflas (4. Mai 2009)

Ich kann meinen Vorrednern in den vielen Detailfragen absolut rechtgeben, aber eines sollte klar sein. Ein Runenbewahrer kann den Barden nicht annähernd ersetzen.
Die HOTs des Runenbewahrers sind eine nette Unterstützung für den Barden, mehr aber nicht. In WoW gibt es ja noch die Druiden, Schamanen und Paladine als Alternative zum Priester. 
Diesen Hybrid-Wahn a la Blizzard gibt es zum Glück in HdRo nicht. Zum Barden gibt es also keinen echten Alternativ-Heiler. Falls Du also einen Heiler spielen willst, musst Du einen Barden
 spielen. Alle anderen sind gute und nicht minder wichtige Supporter.

Viel Spaß und willkommen in Mittelerde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Update:

Ok, scheinbar habe ich mich wohl doch getäuscht. Mein Runenbewahrer ist mittlerweile Level 50, und er haut unheimlich viel Heilung raus.
Bisher konnte ich in allen normalen Instanzen problemlos den Barden ersetzen. Für meinen Geschmack hat der Runi fast schon zuviel Power,
da er obendrein, die richtige Einstimmung vorausgesetzt, noch ziemlich viel Schaden raushauen kann.


----------



## Agarnesta (4. August 2009)

Also in einer 6er Ini kann ich als Runi genauso der Mainhealer sein wie ein Barde.
Die Heilsprüche sind stark genug um eine Gruppe durchzuheilen.
Das Problem ist halt nur, wenn man in der Schadenseinstellung/Dagor ist, dauert es halt bis man zurück ist auf Neutraleinstellung/Thalas (ohne Hilfsmittel).
Und wenn viel Schaden am Anfang eines Kampfes auf ein Gruppenmitglied kommen, kann man als Runi keine großen Heilsprüche raushauen, weil sie einfach noch nicht verfügbar sind. Also man muß halt voll in der Heileinstimmung/Nestad sein um richtig große Heilsprüche rauszuhauen.  

Also von wegen Mainhealer Barde... der Runi ist eine Alternative, siehe auch sonst im PDF Handbuch von MOM nach:
pdf Manual für Minen von Moria (zip)
unter Klassenrollen Seite 11. (Großes Primär bei Runi Heiler)

Aber natürlich, wenn ein Barde in der Gruppe ist, streite ich mich nicht darum wer heilt ^^. (Bin eh zur Zeit noch auf Einsamer Donner und nicht auf Segnung des Friedens.)


----------



## Lossehelin (6. August 2009)

Also man kann den Runi schon pushen.
Es gibt diese Deckläcke und die Intarsien.
Eins vom beiden pushed deine Einstimmung +3!!! in die Richtung in welcher du dich gerade befindest.
Also kurz Präludium der hoffnung. Das Item und schon Sinnbild der Hoffnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin letztens der Main Healer in Treppe QM gewesen und es lief suppi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

